# Kayak Seats



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Anyone ever used both of these seats. I'm looking into getting a seat for LONG hours on the water. These seem to be highly recommended on other forums, but I have yet to hear anybody who has used both. I know its one brand vs. another, Malibu vs. Ocean kayak, and I don't really care about brand. I have a malibu but I'd be fine with putting the ocean seat on it. Which ever is more comfortable. I need some back support real bad. I fished 4 hours saturday and 5 sunday and I am SORE. In April and May, I plan on spending 7+ hours on a kayak. I don't want a sore back to limit my fishing. Here they are:

Spider Angler Seat ($199)
http://www.malibukayaks.com/gear/seats/spider-angler-seat.html

GTS Expedition Seat ($228)
http://www.surftosummit.com/gts-expedition-molded-foam-kayak-seat-fishing-pack-p-1918.html?cPath=299_294_325

I plan on getting one of these on March 28......got bills to pay with the upcoming paycheck before I start purchasing kayak stuff again. LOL.

Thanks


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Some good looking seats there...with some serious price tags.

I've got to do something with my seat too and I've decided to put a turkey hunting seat in it. There are several models, designs, etc. and you may have to look/shop to find exactly what you want in your kayak.
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Beard-Buster-Glassing-Chair-Breakup/dp/B008F68DQE/ref=sr_1_25?ie=UTF8&qid=1362969919&sr=8-25&keywords=turkey+hunting+seat"]Amazon.com: Beard Buster Glassing Chair (Camo/New Mossy Oak Breakup): Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51KEG0gdwvL[/ame]

I've sat in one of these, inside a kayak and it will get the job done...and for a lot less money. Just the same, get what you want. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

Surf to Summit is not an Ocean Kayak brand. If you have the cash go with the GTS Expedition, your backside and legs will appreciate it. I have a GTS Elite (I think) that I bought in Florida a few years ago. I paid $150.00 at a shop near St. Pete. It is well worth it. I also have a self inflating pad that I put under it since I suffer from the "Hank Hill diminished gluteus disease", ie. I have no ass. If I sit too long on the kayak my legs will sometimes go numb. I generally try to move around quite a bit and I even sit straddling the kayak with my feet in the water providing the sharks stay away. And for what its worth I paddle a Malibu X-Factor.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Wow jarb, are all of your post on this site going to be illegible advertisements for your store? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Bowhunter57 - That's what I use in my Tarpon. Makes for a very comfortable seat.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

I fish from a Malibu and use a C.O.D. Pacific Angler seat which is a nice seat also, but the model I have has been out a while and others are better now. If you can swing it I'd go with the GTS Expedition seat...That seat looks comfy! Honestly thats probably what I'd go with if mine was due to be traded in....


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

For 230 bones it better do more than just cushion my arse...
WOW! That's alot for a seat cushion. Yowzer!


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I fish a lot and i think it will be worth it to have a comfortable seat. Now the question is how much better is the 230 dollar seats than the 100 seats? I guess i could always buy a cheaper one and use it for a while and then upgrade if i am unhappy. I'll get a much deeper respect for it that way too.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I had a great idea for a cheap kayak seat mod a couple of years back. I am going to build some prototypes this summer...might be a nice little sideline.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

streamstalker said:


> I had a great idea for a cheap kayak seat mod a couple of years back. I am going to build some prototypes this summer...might be a nice little sideline.


I'd like to see some of your ideas. I've been looking for some DIY seat mods.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Jmsteele187 said:


> I'd like to see some of your ideas. I've been looking for some DIY seat mods.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


It's proprietary!


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

18$ stadium seat from Wally world has worked great for my back and fat arse. Don't really know what would make it better. I couldn't justify 200$ towards a seat. But also couldnt fish all day from my stock seat either. Now as for a back band for my perception pirouette, I would drop some change in. Had a fresh reminder Thursday of how uncomfortable it is with me stuffed in it without back support 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bon3s (Sep 4, 2012)

I just ordered the Ocean Kayak Comfort Plus Seat. Got it for 35$ on amazon. Im not picky about cushion. Just needed more back support than my stock seat on the Eagle Talon has. Hopefully this does the trick. anyone have any experience with this seat?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i like quality equiptment and im first in line to get it, but $200 for a seat... no flippin way. im sure theres plenty of cheaper options out there.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I appreciate all the advice. I did however buy a fairly expensive seat. I just ordered a gts elite seat and fishing pack for it for $175. It was one of the cheaper high end seats that i liked. Its loaded with features and has 2" of foam.....plenty for long trips. It has groves that were designed to improve air circulation, no sweaty backs...lol, and allow water to drain. I'll post a picture when it comes in next week.

I also bought a ram mount transducer mount for my fish finder. I tried to do the putty trick on the inside of the hull, but the down imaging transducer was too sensitive to penetrate the hull and putty. I also got a couple measuring boards, flush mount rod holders, etc. Oh yeah and an x wing sliding console!! Its like christmas all over again. Lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

I have a crazy creek sot chair 3. It was something like $70-80 on Amazon. I bought it because it goes higher up on my back. It works great for 2-3 hours that I have been on it for. It looks thin, but it is nice. I wouldnt recommend going too overboard on the seat. If anything put the money towards a kayak that you can stand up and stretch your legs every so often.

NVM sorry I just read your newest post. Probably should not have written anything until I read all of your posts.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

$150-$200 for a seat, you are nuttier than a squirrel turd. But at least you will be comfortable


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

cpr_mike1 said:


> I have a crazy creek sot chair 3. It was something like $70-80 on Amazon. I bought it because it goes higher up on my back. It works great for 2-3 hours that I have been on it for. It looks thin, but it is nice. I wouldnt recommend going too overboard on the seat. If anything put the money towards a kayak that you can stand up and stretch your legs every so often.
> 
> NVM sorry I just read your newest post. Probably should not have written anything until I read all of your posts.


Not a problem. I will put in some 10 plus hour trips so i figure a good seat will be well worth the investment. We have fished 3, 4 to 5 hour trips already and at the 3rd hour i have to stretch...i almost lay down and rest my back on my tackle box in my stern well. When i get home my back is very sore. I just dont wanna be limited by my seat. No one wants to be that guy who says, "my back hurts so i'm going home". Lol

I fished 147 trips @ 877 hours last year....if i fish 2/3rds of that i'll only spend 30 cents an hour for the seat. Not to bad when you think about it

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

What kind of kayak do you have, Sean?


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

The sore back will go away once you start taking more trips. The seat will help but you use a lot of muscels in your back between paddleing, casting, fighting fish, and just reaching around in the kayak. Most of the actions in any other setting will use your legs as support, but in a yak with your legs out strait it all falls on your lower back. I thought it would be arms that would get tierd and sore but they never have, just my back.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> What kind of kayak do you have, Sean?


Malibu x13, and so far i like it the best out of the ascend fs12t and the nucanoe frontier 12. Its more stable than the ascned, sits higher out of the water than the ascend, handles chop better than the ascend and nucanoe, and can do laps around the nucanoe.....of course the nucanoe is as stable as a jon boat.

Rustyfish....i have foot pegs that help a little but i still feel the need to stretch on occasion. I actually find that paddling helps my back loosen up, its when i cast more than i paddle that i start to get stiff. I thought that if i did it enough i'd get used to it....however after using Amandas ascend with its seat, i decided that theres no point getting used to pain when i dont have too. Lol. Maybe we can meet up and float Brush Creek and i'll let you see if it was worth the investment.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Dont do that, the last thing I need is to convince myself I need a $200 seat. Dont get me wrong Im sure it feels like a cloud compared to the $60 one I got from paddle power but I made it all last year with no seat at all. If I pay that much for a seat it better recline infront of the tv.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Just splurged on this new seat for my trophy 126.. 25 bucks at dicks . Super comfy and super high backrest










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

SeanStone said:


> Not a problem. I will put in some 10 plus hour trips so i figure a good seat will be well worth the investment. We have fished 3, 4 to 5 hour trips already and at the 3rd hour i have to stretch...i almost lay down and rest my back on my tackle box in my stern well. When i get home my back is very sore. I just dont wanna be limited by my seat. No one wants to be that guy who says, "my back hurts so i'm going home". Lol
> 
> I fished 147 trips @ 877 hours last year....if i fish 2/3rds of that i'll only spend 30 cents an hour for the seat. Not to bad when you think about it
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I need to have your type of time to fish lol. But I dont blame you for splurging on an expensive seat if you spend that much time in a kayak every year. Ill probably get 10-20 2-3 hour trips with one or two weekend camping trips per year.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

cpr_mike1 said:


> I need to have your type of time to fish lol. But I dont blame you for splurging on an expensive seat if you spend that much time in a kayak every year. Ill probably get 10-20 2-3 hour trips with one or two weekend camping trips per year.


I have been blessed with a lack of responsibility.  I'm 24 with no kids, and a girlfriend who loves to fish as well. I work, eat, sleep, and fish. Fishing is my only hobby therefore I have a lot of time to fish.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I remember doing that. After a couple kids i spend most of my time moping around the house cursing under my breath for no apparent reason.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

rustyfish said:


> I remember doing that. After a couple kids i spend most of my time moping around the house cursing under my breath for no apparent reason.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


In a few years you'll have fishing partners for life though. Cant beat that. Kids make excellent baitcatchers too....i know cause i had to bait fish all the time for dad. ( that will probably only make sense to guys who grew up catfishing.)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

SeanStone said:


> I have been blessed with a lack of responsibility.  I'm 24 with no kids, and a girlfriend who loves to fish as well. I work, eat, sleep, and fish. Fishing is my only hobby therefore I have a lot of time to fish.


I am 23 with a girlfriend who hates fishing. All I can do is get her to go and lay out on a kayak to get a tan... I guess the good thing is, is I can get a break from her every once and a while lol. But I work two jobs and I am still in school so my schedule is always all over the place. I did take a year off of school to work and to focus on :B though. That was amazing haha.


----------

